# What are your top 10...



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

favorites? Just curious, but also would make an excellent resource for future pipe bombs! Mine, even tho there are still plenty I haven't tried yet, are:

1. Odyssey
2. Mac Barens Plumcake
3. Frog Morton
4. Penzance
5. McClelland Bombay Extra
6. Balkan Supreme
7. Briar Fox (C&D)
8. Black Frigate
9. 1792 Flake
10. Lane Limited GS-1

What say the rest of you?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Right now I only have a top five, haven't tried enough for a top ten.
1. GL Pease Fillmore
2. CD Mississippi Mud
3. McClelland Frog Morton
4. McClelland Christmas Cheer 2006
5. Dunhill EMP


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

These would be my six favourites, I don't really like any of over the others as they are all quite different. So the numbers don't mean anything.

1. Peter Stokkebye Proper English
2. Paul Olsen My Own Blend 222 Flake
3. Peter Stokkebye Golden Dawn
4. Peterson Sunset Breeze
5. LJ Peretti British Blend
6. Rattray HOTW


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

1. Rattrays Old Gowery
2. McClelland 5100
3. PS Bullseye Flake
4. McClelland Christmas Cheer 06
5. Frog Morton (only the original FM)
6. C&D Kajun Kake
7. C&D Briar Fox 


Still have a lot of tins I haven't opened or tried yet so 7 is the only amount so far I will keep on a regular basis.

I am a VA- Vaper whore so I know I have quite a few others that will be added to my list p 

Shawn


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Although the list may change in the future with so many more out there to try; here it is so far:


G.L. Pease Mephisto
G.L. Pease Renaissance
G.L. Pease Odyssey
C & D Pirate Kake
C & D Old Hollywood
Esoterica Penzance
S.G. Squadron Leader
S.G. Luxury Bullseye Flake
Dunhill Nightcap
Dan Tobacco Blue Note


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Balkan Sobranie Virginia #10
Old Bell's Three Nuns
Sullivan's Gentlemans Mixture
Balkan Sobranie 759
Pease Winter's Tale
Pembroke
Penzance
Escudo
Stonehedge
Balkan Sobraine Original
PCCA Millennium
Dunhill Durbar


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

REALLY it depends what I am in the mood for.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

1. Frog Morton
2. Firedance
3. P.S.Luxury Bull's Eye
4. Perfection
5. Hal O' the Wynd
6. Squadron Leader


Therearea bunch more still to try. I am sure I will reach 10 some day


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

1. Rattray Old Gowrie
2. Esoterica Penzance
3. AC Petersen Escudo
4. Two Friends Redwood
5. McClelland 2015
6. Dunhill Murray's Durbar
7. Samuel Gawith 1792
8. C&D Bayou Morning
9. Dunhill Murray's Aperetif
10.Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader


I could have replaced a few of these with discontinued blends. This is my current top 10, subject to change immediately!

Craige


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Balkan Sobranie 759
Dunhill Mixture #10
Esoteria Penzance
Dunhill Mixture #73
C&D Pirate Kake
Dunhill London Mixture
Dunhill NightCap
Ashton Celebrated Sovereign
Rattray's Old Gowrie
Some house blend called Private Reserve I used to buy years ago in Phoenix


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Balkan Sobranie 
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
Anniversary by McClelland
British Woods by McClelland
AC Petersen Escudo
#927 Guilford Courthouse C&D
Rose of Latakia by McClelland
Dunhill NightCap
G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight 
Boswell's Magnum blend


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Top 10? Hell, I don't even have a top 2. I don't think I've tried more than 15 blends yet. I've got a lot of smokin' to do.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

These do chance from time to time, but for the last couple of years, my go to favorites have been:

Japan's - Momoyama
Scurch's - Onyx
Dunhill's - Royal Yacht
Dunhill's - Deluxe Navy Rolls
Nat Sherman's - No. 536
D&D - Briar Fox
German & Son's - Eighteen Twenty
German & Son - Royal Jersey Perique
Butera's - Pelican
House of Windsor - Country Doctor

Johnny


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

No particular order.

Squadron Leader
Balkan Sobranie 
Frog Morton
Frog Morton- On the Bayou
Rattray's Old Gowrie
Penzance
C&D Pennington Gap
Dunhill Nightcap
C&D Purple Cow
C&D Haunted Book Shop


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Lets see... Im still pretty new at this but here goes... 
no order...

Haddos delight
Fillmore
Old Gowrie
Stonehaven
Full Virginia Flake
Escudo
Hal O the Wind

***Honorable Mention***
i just got these next few blends the other day
I havnt smoked enough of these next few blends to say 100% that they are my favs, but they show a LOT of promise

Solani 633 
Solani Silver Flake
Orlik golden sliced
SG Best Brown Flake

-hyp


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

smoked some more solani silver flake.....
Just excellent. a bit more expensive than most tobaccos... but 100g for the price of 1 premium cigar is still a bargin to me

This baccy is quickly rising to the top of my VA list.
Smells somewhat like Rattray's out of the tin/pouch. But after being lit it seems to have more flavor... about 1/2 through the bowl there is much more sweetness and tang present. 
I try to like Mccellands but the ketchup smell/taste is too much for me.
Solani has the tang, but its not ketchupy in the least. So far its been bite free as well.
THis ones a keeper!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Lets see... Im still pretty new at this but here goes...
> no order...
> 
> Haddos delight
> ...


I'm a huge Russ Oulette fan. He makes the best blends for my tastes, which lean toward Virginias. So my favs are:

Virginia Spice
LJ Virginia
Frenchy's Sunza Bitches
Old Tarten
Louisiana Red

C&D blends:
Old Joe Krantz
Easy Times
Mississippi Mud

GLP Blends
Haddo's Delight
Barbary Coast

Dunhill 965
White Spot (can't get it in the USA though)
Nightcap


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

In no particular order:
Penzance
Margate
Dunhill 965
Pease Odyssey
Sobranie #759 (no longer made, but I stocked up when they discontinued it)
Escudo
Haddo's Delight
Gawith Best Brown
Rattray's Hal 'O the wind
McC Dark Star


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

My new updated list
1. CD Mississippi Mud
2. SG Squadron Leader
3. GLP Fillmore
4. MC Christmas Cheer 2006
5. MC Frog Morton
6. MC Frog Morton on the Bayou
7. PS Balkan Supreme

The list will probably always be changing, I have so many more tobaccos to try.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Update:
These are the tobaccos that I am smoking exclusively right now, as I am hooked on them!

John Cotton's #1&2 Mild.
PCCA Dulcet
Stonehenge
PCCA Millennium
Four Square Green
Sullivan's Special Mixture

Great tobaccos!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

My favs so far:


Hearth & Home Sunjammer
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
Reiner's Long Golden Flake
Esoterica'a Penzance
Hearth & Home Sunjammer
Rattray's Old Gowrie
Escudo
McConnell's Scottish Cake
Hearth & Home Sunjammer
Hearth & Home Sunjammer

Hmmm... Maybe I oughta do a review of that there Sunjammer. It makes me reach for that jar time after time! 

Bobby


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. Odyssey
2. Escudo
3. Mac Barens Plumcake
4. Frog Morton
5. Penzance
6. McClelland Bombay Extra
7. PS Balkan Supreme
8. Briar Fox (C&D)
9. Black Frigate
10. 1792 Flake
11. Bracken Flake
12. Elizabethan Mix

Revised - really starting to like the Va/Per's now. Still have a large quanity of tins I haven't opened yet! p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> My new updated list
> 1. CD Mississippi Mud
> 2. SG Squadron Leader
> 3. GLP Fillmore
> ...


Another updated top ten, only been about two weeks since the last one.
1.Escudo
2.FVF
that is the only change, put my other list right below it. Those are my two favorite tobacs.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

1. Penzance
2. Ballkan Sobranie (original - only had the pouch version)
3. Compton's Of Galashiel Macedonian
4. Margate

I have to give Odyssey another go, I tried a tin when I first started smoking a pipe and didn't care for it much, I think I may have a much better appreciation for it now...


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Esoterica Sonehaven
2. Esoterica Sonehaven
3. Esoterica Sonehaven
4. C&D Bayou Night
5. McC 5100 - Shawn, thanks for harassing me into it
6. SG FVF
7. C&D Old Joe Krantz
8. McC Bulk 2020 Matured Cake
9. McCranies Red Ribbon
10. Escudo

so far....


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

quick update...
PCCA - dulcet 
McCranies' - red ribbon
Solani - 633
Solani - Silver flake

those 4 have rocketed to the top of my list!

-hyp


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Back in the day when I just started, I tried everything that I can get my hands on. I ended up having close 20 opened tins. Recently, I am gravitating more to these blends:

1. Red Ribbon (Nooner gift)
2. Old Gowrie
3. Irish Oak

If I have a hankering for something different, I would usually grab one of these:

1. McClellands 221b Arcadia (JoeD gift)
2. Balkan Sobranie Smoking Mixture 
3. 965
4. Ashton's Artisans Blend
5. Escudo
6. Penzance

Too many baccy, so little time.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Update...

1. Balkan Sobranie Original
2. McCrannie's Red Flake (Ribbon is good too)
3. Ashton Celebrated Sovereign
4. Compton's Macedonian
5. SG - Full Virginia Flake
6. SG Best Brown Flake
7. Compton's York Full English
8. C&D Briar Fox


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this thread might prove helpful come "SPS" time. p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

1. McC Howling Wolf

2. SG Balkan Flake

3. McB Plumcake

4. McB Scottish Blend

5. Rattray's Hal o' the Wynd

6. SG Full VA Flake

7. Erinmore Mixture

8. SG Grouse Moore

9.Frog Morton Across the Pond

10. McC VA Woods

Ok, nobody send me these for a Christmas gift. I have enough of each to last the next three years. But I do love VAs. Remember all, that's December 25th............. lol

:fu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Out of both pipe tobaccos I've tried, I would put them in this order...


Altadis Serendipity
Altadis Black Cherry
:r:r not much of a list :r:r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

wow, what a a few months of sampling can do to a list, huh?

1. Esoterica Stonehaven
2. Esoterica Dorchester
3. Solani Aged Burley Flake
4. SG Chocolate Flake
5. Germain's Royal Jersey Perique
6. SG Full Virginia Flake
7. Pipeworks & Wilke Burley
8. McC Bulk 2020 Matured Cake
9. Solani #633
10. Rattray's Old Gowrie

I do smoke some Latakia, but it surprised me to see that the top list was Latakia-free. Be interesting to see what the end of the year brings to the list because even though I am loving all of these blends I anm starting to see that they are really clustered together.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

This list will most likely always be changing, but at this point-in no particular order:

Christmas Cheer
C&D Briar Fox
Peterson's Sunset Breeze
Escudo
SG Chocolate Flake
Dunhill Royal Yacht
IRC-China Black Vanilla Burley
Peterson's Sherlock Holmes
Frog Morton
Penzance


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Bumped this to help with a another recent thread...
Also added a list...

Old Gowrie
Esoterica Stonehaven
Escudo
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
McClelland Blackwoods Flake
McCraines Red Ribbon
Mac Baren Navy Flake
C&D Old Joe Krantz
Esoterica Penzance


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm pretty new to pipes, but so far:

MacB's virginia #1
Rattray' 7 reserve
" 3 noggins
" red raparee
english squire (think it's a local house blend, didn't find it on tobacco reviews)
Esoterica and so to bed


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

In no order:

Escudo
2015
Lux twist flake
lux navy flake
Mixture - scottish
odyssey
FVF
Vanilla Cream


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Frog Morton
Penzance
Blackwoods Flake
SG Full Va Flake
SG Chocolate Flake
Early Morning Pipe
Squadron Leader
Dunhill Light Flake
MacBaren Navy Flake
HOTW


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

May as well update mine. In no particular order :

Sam Gawith 
Balkan Flake
St James Flake
Kendal Cream Flake
Bracken Flake

Cornell & Diehl
Odessa
Barbary Coast

GL Pease
Haddo's Delight
Cairo

MacBaren Dark Twist

McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I dont have enough smoking time under my belt for a top 10 but here goes

Voodoo Queen
Balkan Supreme
Squadron Leader
Sam's Blend
Bob's Choc. Flake
Nightcap

Any Latakia


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't have a top 10 yet, although i've probably sampled over 10 tobaccos at this point. 

I can safely say that Penzance and Frog Morton are 2 of my favorite blends out of everything I've tried - Dorchester was really good too but i need to spend more time with it before I put it in my top 10. 

At first with the Frog I couldn't really appreciate it. But it's quickly becoming a favorite... it's very mild and rich... like it says on the tin... I've been enjoying it. 

I will say that I do have some new samples in that I need to try so perhaps in time I'll have a few more to add to my list.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> 1. Frog Morton
> 2. Firedance
> 3. P.S.Luxury Bull's Eye
> 4. Perfection
> ...


I can add to this list after a year and now that I have tried some Vapers:

7. McC 2015
8. Dorchester


----------

